# Are my Boots too Small?



## tmiddled

Hi All,

I recently bought a pair of 32 lashed size 8 boots online (yeah, I know big mistake. But cheapest pair here in Australia was >$300 and they cost $130 inc. shipping from US, so I took the gamble).

When I first tried them on I was stoked as I thought they fit perfect, but then did my first day on the slopes with them last week and my big toe on my front foot, and second toe on my back foot absolutely killed by the end of the day from digging into the end of the boot whilst riding heel side.

So, now back from riding:

So when I take the inner out, and they seem to fit nice and snug - my toes don't even touch the end. 

When I put the whole boot on and bend my knees, my toes barely touch the end (no pain at all).

When I stand completely straight, there is a decent bit of pressure on the toes.

When I lean back on my heels and point my toes down, there is quite a lot of pressure on my big toes. I have done them up really tight now so not as much pressure as when I was riding, but it is still quite a bit, and I think after a few hours it would start to hurt. 

My heel slightly comes off as my foot slides forward a bit when leaning back.

So, are they definitely too small? I am usually a size 8 or 9 shoe. I hired size 8 K2 boots in Japan and they were fine, maybe even a tad too loose.

I guess I have three options. Sell on ebay now. I don't think I would loose too much money as only used once. Keep trying to wear them in, or get them heat moulded.

What would you recommend? I'm going down the snow next weekend again.

Cheers,
Tom

P.S aside from the toes, the boots felt perfect, nice and snug. I've tried doing them up tighter now, to see if that helps with the toe jamming, but they are starting to hurt from tightness.


----------



## timmytard

tmiddled said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recently bought a pair of 32 lashed size 8 boots online (yeah, I know big mistake. But cheapest pair here in Australia was >$300 and they cost $130 inc. shipping from US, so I took the gamble).
> 
> When I first tried them on I was stoked as I thought they fit perfect, but then did my first day on the slopes with them last week and my big toe on my front foot, and second toe on my back foot absolutely killed by the end of the day from digging into the end of the boot whilst riding heel side.
> 
> So, now back from riding:
> 
> So when I take the inner out, and they seem to fit nice and snug - my toes don't even touch the end.
> 
> When I put the whole boot on and bend my knees, my toes barely touch the end (no pain at all).
> 
> When I stand completely straight, there is a decent bit of pressure on the toes.
> 
> When I lean back on my heels and point my toes down, there is quite a lot of pressure on my big toes. I have done them up really tight now so not as much pressure as when I was riding, but it is still quite a bit, and I think after a few hours it would start to hurt.
> 
> My heel slightly comes off as my foot slides forward a bit when leaning back.
> 
> So, are they definitely too small? I am usually a size 8 or 9 shoe. I hired size 8 K2 boots in Japan and they were fine, maybe even a tad too loose.
> 
> I guess I have three options. Sell on ebay now. I don't think I would loose too much money as only used once. Keep trying to wear them in, or get them heat moulded.
> 
> What would you recommend? I'm going down the snow next weekend again.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom
> 
> P.S aside from the toes, the boots felt perfect, nice and snug. I've tried doing them up tighter now, to see if that helps with the toe jamming, but they are starting to hurt from tightness.


Sounds to me, like they fit perfect. 

Maybe even too big still?

Your foot shouldn't move around in your boot, at all.

Boots have forward lean built into them. 
You're not supposed to stand up straight in them:dizzy: 

If you they hurt & your toes hit the end when you force yourself to stand up straight.

Maybe they're not too big

Just get them heat molded, they used a toe cap made out of wetsuit material.
they stick it over your toes, you stick your foot in the boot.

It molds to the size of your foot with the toe cap on.

Remove toe cap & you're left with that much room after.


TT


----------



## kosmoz

Looks like you dont know how to tie them up and you foot is sliding while you ride.


----------



## tmiddled

Yeah, it does slide a little bit, but I have tried tying as tight as they go, and they still slide a little bit, not to mention my foot cramps up after 20 minutes when they are so tight.

Maybe heat moulding like TT said will improve the fit so they don't slide forward.


----------



## davidj

tmiddled said:


> Yeah, it does slide a little bit, but I have tried tying as tight as they go, and they still slide a little bit, not to mention my foot cramps up after 20 minutes when they are so tight.
> 
> Maybe heat moulding like TT said will improve the fit so they don't slide forward.



 If you are using just the stock/factory insoles in your boot, try some after-market insoles with better arch support first

 If that's not enough, try heat molding

 If all else fails, size up. I had a very similar situation to you. It confused me. Was my boot too small or was it too large? In a nutshell, my boots were too small _and _too soft. I sized up from a US10 to a US11. While it felt like one size too large in the toe box (in my riding stance, my toes pretty much swim around without even touching the nose of the boot), the foot completely stopped moving around in my boot. This *made all the difference*. The stiffer boot was also more responsive :yahoo:


----------



## tmiddled

Hey,

Thanks again for the responses, I have a pair of custom footbeds.

I have tried them in the new boots and I think they have helped. It stops my foot sliding forward a little bit, my toes still touch the end when I lean back, but not with as much force, I don't think it would hurt after extended time.

I never used to wear the foot beds as they always hurt my arches, which are starting to hurt now after 20 minutes on my foot just in the loungeroom.

I'm going down this weekend, so that'll be a good test. I'm worried though that if my arches hurt now with them in, they will be really sore on the slopes.


----------



## ETM

The boots sound perfect to me. Once fully moulded to your foot you should be able to nip them up a bit tighter which should stop your foot moving around


----------



## tmiddled

Any other tricks to stopping the foot sliding forward a bit? Aside from the obvious tightening the laces of course, which I tried.

That is how I think the footbeds helped, but after an hour with them on my arches were killing me. It will be even worse on the slopes no doubt...


----------



## neni

tmiddled said:


> Any other tricks to stopping the foot sliding forward a bit?


get boots that fit...? 





tmiddled said:


> So when I take the inner out, and they seem to *fit nice and snug* - my toes don't even touch the end.



What exactly do you mean when you say "fit nice and snug"? Boots can fit in many aspects... the hight and width at wrist, the length, hight of boot leg, tightness around ancle. All of these areas fit nice and snug? Sounds as if your boot is too wide/high around ancle/arch, where the boot should hold your foot in position. If width/tightness around ancle/arch is too wide for your foot, your'll slip forward and you have to compensate by tightening them hard around the ancle/wrist, which easily can lead to cramps cos you can't fully compensate a too loose boot that actually doesn't fit your foot well.


----------



## Ricardo64

32 make great boots. I swear by them and buy mine religiously over the net. I have a pair of 32 lashed and 32 Prime. 32 are renowned for their wide boot, that's why I love them I have a wide foot.

How ever when you put your boot on you need to Kick your heel on the ground a couple of times, pushing your foot to the back of the boot. Now start the lacing process. heres a youtube for you 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jB5tfLE_J6I 


It doesn't sound like the boots are too small. Might be that Neni has a point and that you have a skinny foot for the boot. Try a pair of thicker socks with the toe cut out.

*Better yet*.... get them heat moulded the shop tech heads will be able see and to tell you for sure what's going on (after all we can only steer you in the right direction from what your explaining to us)..... don't blame the boots they're great :10:


----------



## tmiddled

Definitely not blaming the boots, just the size for me foot with the size of the boots. 

My foot is actually quite wide. I'm usually take a size 9 shoe despite my length of size 8 because of the width.

Playing around a bit more, it is definitely my foot sliding forward that is causing the toes to jam in the end. When just sitting down, my toes only just touch the end. When I lean on my heals, my foot slides forward (just a tiny bit) and jams in the end.

I now have one boot on with an insole from another shoe (footbeds just hurt my arch too much) and one without. The toes ones with the insoles only touch the end a little bit when on heels, but the ones without the insole jam pretty hard in the end.

I'll try this weekend with the extra insoles and see how I go.


----------



## Kevin137

I know it sounds like a weird thing to suggest, but if they are laces, take the laces out, and try 2 sets of laces but shorter, lace the 1st to where the equivalent of a trainer would be, but don't lace so tight, then the 2nd lace from there up bout as tight as you like, this will reduce the cramps from over tightening, but should hold your foot in place by having the top really tight...

If that works, then i would suggest looking for a boot that has a twin lacing system, either speed laces or boa...

Worth a try and i'm sure you have laces laying around you could try this with...


----------



## timmytard

I keep reading. 

"When I stand up straight":icon_scratch:

K.......

@ *no *point *ever*, will you be standing up straight when you snowboard. Never, ever.

Boot manufacturers, a long time ago figured out that "you will never stand straight up when snowboarding"

Since then *EVERY * boot has had forward lean built into them.
Some more than others, but I'm pretty sure they all have it

My toes do that too, when I stand up straight.:dizzy:
It's not very comfy, so I choose not to do it.

Since @ no point ever, while I'm snowboarding, do I stand up straight.
The only time I do is when I choose too.

But like I said, it hurts.
So I don't do it.



So here is the solution to your problem.



Stop standing up straight

If you want to know how they are really going to feel?

Stand with your knees bent, like you will be doing when you're using them.

Ta-da.


TT


----------



## tmiddled

OK, so I used them again over the weekend, with a pair of insoles from some old shoes. It definitely helped, however still on heelside my toes were jamming in the end causing pain, albeit significantly less than last time.

When I have the boots on just standing and walking they feel perfect, knees bent, all good. Toe side riding, carving, all very very comfortable. My toes don't touch the end. 

However when I am riding heelside, that is when my toes start to jam in the end. Because, I think my feet are sliding forward.

The inners I can't do the strap up tight enough (I run out of velcro), the ankle area doesn't feel super tight either, maybe I have skinny ankles which makes me slide forward. It gets worse towards the end of the day. Either because my toes are getting sorer, or because my boots are becoming looser.

Yes, now I know standing up straight doesn't mean anything, but healside riding does.

So, based on the above, should I bite the bullet, flog them on ebay and go to the shop and pay 250% more (Australia expensive), or go get them heat moulded?

Cheers again,
Tom


----------



## timmytard

tmiddled said:


> So, based on the above, should I bite the bullet, flog them on ebay and go to the shop and pay 250% more (Australia expensive), or go get them heat moulded?
> 
> Cheers again,
> Tom


Ya Tom, those are two. 

Out of those two, hmmm..... Tough call.

You better *carefully*, weigh out your options.

a) Flog em for $50 bucks, then spend another $666 dollars cause you live in hell & snowboard boots are expensive in hell.

or

b) Take them to a shop, preferably a shop that carries that brand.
Say "I bought these here, I didn't think I needed em molded? My toes, my toes, I cry all day"
Have them do it for free.


Too tough for me to choose, get more input.

You'd think the collective power of all these snowboard brains in here.

That someone should be able to figure this out?:dunno:


TT


----------



## tmiddled

Yeah, I'll just go pay somewhere to get them moulded.

I'm happy to do that, but just worried that they might still not fit properly.


----------



## v_v

tmiddled said:


> Yeah, I'll just go pay somewhere to get them moulded.
> 
> I'm happy to do that, but just worried that they might still not fit properly.


Tom, I think we have similar situation. I wear size 7 or 7.5 (depends on the brand) and I have a longer big toe thats always touching the end of the boot. It hurts in the end of the day cuz it keeps on hitting the boots. I would suggest u to go to ur local store and try a few different ones because this boots might not suit the shape of ur feet. 32 is pretty good brand u can give it a try.

Cheers,

Vicky:laugh:


----------



## Tatanka Head

So many variables.

Like TT and the others said, get them heat molded. You won't know til you try it. 

Another problem for your boot and your pinched pinkie toe (I hope that is what you said) is that you might be strapping in too tight. I've experienced this before with my old deeluxe boots. Slippery boot toe=a few extra cranks to keep it locked in=pain in the pinkie toe.


----------



## snowklinger

get a quality pair of insoles.

in my skim I didn't see that, which if you haven't thrown the factories in the garbage yet...first things first ....


----------



## augie

maybe try moving your toe strap on your bindings around? I get this problem more if my strap is on like a cap strap around tip of my toes. it's better if I use it more traditional, over top of my toes.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

OP quite yer bitchin, ya probably don't need to heat mold...break in/mold in by wearing...ime 32 take awhile to break in then they fit like slippers...like 10-18 days of riding, get some quality and FITTING footbed/insole, tighten the inner laces and look at the first few pages of how to mod the liners to get a better heel hold, push the heel to the back of the boot and lock down the ankle. It sounds like your boots fit but you need to do some easy mods. check the link and examine the pics

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/51066-boots-faq-etc.html


----------



## tmiddled

Thanks for all the replies guys. I have now had a total of 5 days riding with these boots, and they are getting better. With a lot of heel side riding, I still get sore toes, but the first day was unbearable.

I have tried a number of things, including my custom made insoles from a shop. The insoles help with the foot sliding forward/toes hitting the end, except the arch is too big and it really hurts, so I'm going to try shaving the arch down a bit (the shop I got them from is now closed down)

I've also ordered some heel insoles to hopefully prevent heel lift, and I'll get some j-clips or whatever like in the forum posts if the heel lifts and/or shaving down the arches of my insoles don't help.

Cheers again.


----------

